# Temporary Pacemaker Removal



## donsqueen (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it appropriate to bill 33234 for removal of temporary pacemaker electrodes or would that be considered an integral part of the temporary pacemaker placement even though there is no global for 33210? CCI excludes them being billed on the same day, but mine were done on different days.

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## catrob0805 (Jan 6, 2009)

The 33210 is for a "temporary" pacing device.  Therefore it includes the insertion and removal of electrodes in it's RVU allowance.


----------

